# Lagos - Long Term Rental wanted



## Jeanette55 (Jul 16, 2012)

House with garden wanted in Lagos, Algarve for long rental, 12 months or longer, by Scottish/German professional couple. We have so far lived partly in Lagos partly in England but decided to move to Lagos permanently. Garden and good internet access essential. Unfurnished please. Good rates paid for the right place!


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

sent you a pm


----------



## Jeanette55 (Jul 16, 2012)

paramonte said:


> Opps looks like you can not receive a pm yet?
> my phone ////snip////(hope I can post is here???). Mods fell free to erase


I do not understand? pm? mods....please can you explain, thanks.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

pm is a private message I send you, but since you have not yet the number of messages (I think) you will not be able to receive the pm




(Again mods, sorry if not aloed)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Jeanette55 said:


> I do not understand? pm? mods....please can you explain, thanks.



You need to make a minimum of 5 posts before you can use the PRIVATE MESSAGING SYSTEM.
When you want to send a "PM" just click on the members name and in the drop down list click on "send a private message"....it is that simple


----------



## Jeanette55 (Jul 16, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> You need to make a minimum of 5 posts before you can use the PRIVATE MESSAGING SYSTEM.
> When you want to send a "PM" just click on the members name and in the drop down list click on "send a private message"....it is that simple


thank you, I am getting slowly to grips with what I do NOT think is a particularly easy navigatable website........


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Jeanette55 said:


> thank you, I am getting slowly to grips with what I do NOT think is a particularly easy navigatable website........



Shame you feel that as we generally are complimented on it`s layout. But hope it won`t put you off joining in


----------



## Jeanette55 (Jul 16, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> Shame you feel that as we generally are complimented on it`s layout. But hope it won`t put you off joining in


The fact that others seem to compliment it does not deal with my point Siobhan. I do think it is a very busy page - the eye does not know where to focus first! and if putting posts is what keeps the thing going, why is there no easy button "post message" - ? or am I not getting something here ? I am still trying to find a swift way to post a message on the Portugal site.......sorry to harp on but I am new to this and unless a website works for me in an accessible easy way I know I won't use it . 

For example, I go into Portugal Forum (yes, where I expect to find messages) and the last one there is 15 July. I posted, I thought, messages on the Portugal forum a couple of days ago. Where are they? where do I have to look? Help on this would be appreciated and maybe I can then use the site better. 

Hoping to learn! thanks, Jeanette


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Jeanette55 said:


> The fact that others seem to compliment it does not deal with my point Siobhan. I do think it is a very busy page - the eye does not know where to focus first! and if putting posts is what keeps the thing going, why is there no easy button "post message" - ? or am I not getting something here ? I am still trying to find a swift way to post a message on the Portugal site.......sorry to harp on but I am new to this and unless a website works for me in an accessible easy way I know I won't use it .
> 
> For example, I go into Portugal Forum (yes, where I expect to find messages) and the last one there is 15 July. I posted, I thought, messages on the Portugal forum a couple of days ago. Where are they? where do I have to look? Help on this would be appreciated and maybe I can then use the site better.
> 
> Hoping to learn! thanks, Jeanette



Portugal Expat Forum for Expats Living in Portugal - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad

*
the first 10 threads are all STICKY threads and are permanent ones.*
the first recent post will be *under *these.
One you have not already read will be in SOLID BLACK print.
They are in last post date order.


Any NEW POST (but it will be ALL country forums) can be found on the NEW POSTS TAG in the second Green bar at the top of the page 

Hope this helps


----------

